# 8-29-09 downs park



## fishingfoyellows (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey guys me and my friends headed out to downs park for some perch jerkin. I started out slow but my friends were nailin em every cast. finally got 3 and it was on. We had 15 in a matter of 15 minutes. From then on we caught fish every cast for a solid hour. Then the bite juss switched off. We worked and worked and caught 1-2 in 20 minutes.  So we didn't give up.. kept changin spots tryin to see where these fish went. Finally found them and it was on again. We put 42 on the stringer by the time we left and let go over 40 fish. Had something HUGE hit and lost him right at the surface 14 inch white perch i saw it. Also the dnr showed up and pulled their boat up on the beach? first time i ever saw that. They checked everyone and busted one guy and off they went. Really good day im impressed at downs park everytime i go. We almost caught "the cycle" (blues perch spot crab) lol but couldnt manage to get a blue. Just got done filleting the fish. Will be mighty tasty tomorrow. Sorry no pics. I can never figure out how to post them.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

nice catch

any link or direction to this pier/park?


----------



## fishingfoyellows (Dec 25, 2008)

search downs park google it.


----------



## RJP3579 (Aug 27, 2009)

My Dad and I went there on Friday morning on the 28th. Waters were rough and it was windy. We fished off the pier but did not get much. My Dad caught two spot and I caught a 21" catfish and that's it for the few hours we were there. A lot of bites but not much else. Here is a link to the park website.


----------



## fishingfoyellows (Dec 25, 2008)

rjp NEVER fish the end of the pier. its the worst spot. People may think i look like an idiot fishing with a bobber and light tackle but the amount of fish i catch makes up for it. I ask people wut their catching at the end of the pier and other areas and 99 percent of the time its 4 spot all day or somehting like that. Grass shrimp ultralight jig casting bobber near rocks is the key.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. congrats.


----------



## RJP3579 (Aug 27, 2009)

fishingfoyellows said:


> rjp NEVER fish the end of the pier. its the worst spot. People may think i look like an idiot fishing with a bobber and light tackle but the amount of fish i catch makes up for it. I ask people wut their catching at the end of the pier and other areas and 99 percent of the time its 4 spot all day or somehting like that. Grass shrimp ultralight jig casting bobber near rocks is the key.


Yea, I usually have a bottom rig with nightcrawlers on a rod just sitting till I get a bite and then use my ultralight with a jig and grub with a small spinner in the shallower end. There are some rock next to the pier at the park. I will try closer to there next time. Hopefully I won't get my line stuck in the rocks..lol


----------



## fishingfoyellows (Dec 25, 2008)

outta the 2 yrs ive fished there im happy to say i lost 1 rig. bobber shad dart combo. Actually 2 cuz i hooked a 20 inch flounder in the rocks and got it half way up and the line snapped. wish i had a net although idk how that would have helped me land it cuz the pier. flounder was caught on a grass shrimp rite on the rocks.


----------



## RJP3579 (Aug 27, 2009)

fishingfoyellows said:


> outta the 2 yrs ive fished there im happy to say i lost 1 rig. bobber shad dart combo. Actually 2 cuz i hooked a 20 inch flounder in the rocks and got it half way up and the line snapped. wish i had a net although idk how that would have helped me land it cuz the pier. flounder was caught on a grass shrimp rite on the rocks.


I will definitely try by the rocks next time...thanks!


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

I gotta try carpin' at that pier


----------



## fishingfoyellows (Dec 25, 2008)

ive never seen a single carp come outta there. u oughta try flounderin lol or perchin.


----------



## deringer66 (Sep 3, 2009)

Funny, I'm from AA county (live in Harford now), but only been to down's park 1 time, and that was about 2 years ago when i was visiting my Mom. I saw a guy catch a Skate on his daughters Scooby Doo rod which i thought was pretty cool. just curious, i'm a shore fisherman, but don't do awhole lot of piers, why is the end of the pier at Down's the worst spot? I would think it would be one of the better spots because it was pretty crowded at the end when i went out there. then again didn't see much being caught either.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

RJP3579 said:


> I will definitely try by the rocks next time...thanks!


Thats the ideal spot.... just look what has to offer the the fish. Only been there once but it seemed like a know brainer to me :fishing:


----------



## BrianCummings (May 25, 2008)

I went their last weekend with a hummingbird shore fish finder. No matter where you fish from that pier its always 5 to 6' deep with no holes or anything. After the first turn it goes from about 4 feet to 5 then gradually to 6. I casted the finder out as far as I could and it never got more than 6' or changed in any direction. As for fishing neat the rocks, that only seems possible in high tide as most of them are only in 3' when it was high tide. We caught a few small stripers(12 -15") but really couldn't find much. Maybe its just that time of the year.

Has anyone ever put a crab pot in there? I saw a few commercial one pretty far out so there must be something.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

BrianCummings said:


> I went their last weekend with a hummingbird shore fish finder. No matter where you fish from that pier its always 5 to 6' deep with no holes or anything. After the first turn it goes from about 4 feet to 5 then gradually to 6. I casted the finder out as far as I could and it never got more than 6' or changed in any direction. As for fishing neat the rocks, that only seems possible in high tide as most of them are only in 3' when it was high tide. We caught a few small stripers(12 -15") but really couldn't find much. Maybe its just that time of the year.
> 
> Has anyone ever put a crab pot in there? I saw a few commercial one pretty far out so there must be something.


There is a dropoff to 9 ft on the chart but it may be outside of casting distance. I think that is where the crabpot line starts


----------

